# Here's something for all of you who own chickens



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Holy Crow


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm guilty of already owning one ?. Lol. Not that I have a chicken that will go on walks with me anymore ?. Oviduct cancer seems to be very common in hens that are older.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my! I don't think any of mine would be likely to walk with us, but that is a sight to be seen.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

That's to funny! We just saw these in a trade mag at work the other day! I don't really think my 2 girls would wear one of those! I would have a couple of very mad red hens!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Don't forget the diaper! Every well dressed 'house chicken' has a wardrobe you know!........


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hehe, I have one of those too!

Her name is Death


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

This is a pic I found on Facebook the other day, I think for someone that puts harnesses and diapers on her chickens it's very fitting. It just needs to have and poodles added in there ?.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------

